# lots of ?s



## tattooedgrahamcracker (Jun 13, 2007)

i have 7 rbp how can you tell male from female, how big are they mature enough to breed, what are signs to watch for of breeding behavior, survival odds ect. i have not found any decent reading online that informs of all this info


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If your only getting piranha to breed them, there are easier fish to work with. Piranha are pretty hard to get going sometimes, from what I hear. Man I almost posted a link to the breeding section for you. That would have been stupid sense your in the breeding section.
















From what I've read, they should be a good 6 inches, and turn black when they're ready to go. Frequent water changes help trigger them to spawn. female/male is pretty much a guess with piranha. Some say you can tell by how thick they are, but thats not even close to 100% accurate.









I've never bred them, so this is just what I read here at p-fury. If I'm wrong on any of it, I'm sure someone more experienced will come correct me.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I'm wondering this myself. I also have 7 reds, but I'm dreading any of them pairing up. I heard that the pair will try to kill off all the other tankmates.


----------



## tattooedgrahamcracker (Jun 13, 2007)

well thanks for the info, im not planning on breeding them but if it happens i was just curiouse as to what to look for and expect


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's a good article to read up on-

Of course-Comes From Opefe-
http://opefe.com/spawning_red.html


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another from Opefe-
http://opefe.com/PBred_John.html


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

about 6 inches is good. also keep up with the water changes and regular feedings. when they start to turn black watch the fish for pairing off and what looks like dancing. then keep watching your gravel or sand.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Breeding P's aren't that hard if you have ever breed egg laying fish before. If your goal is to eventually breed the fish your best bet is to breed Angel fish first. They are almost identicle in what you need to do to breed P's, but 100X easier to get them to lay eggs. If you have a good sized tank empty get about 8 adults and just wait for them to pair up. Once they do put them in a small 20 and pop in a piece of slate and off you go. They will breed about every 2 weeks. I have had several breeding pair breed for years consistantly and often give my eggs away now for guys who want to practice. Worse case is you end up with a ton of Angels that you sell for a few hundred bucks!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

First, if you don't have adaquete space for them to breed, Forget it!
Don't think you're 7reds are going to pair up in a 75gallon.


----------

